# New Futurama Episodes to air on Comedy!



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

I hope that this han't already been posted but who cares if it has. The news is just so great. The Planet Express ship is waxed up and ready for duty. That's right. The greatest cartoon is set to air 13 NEW episodes on the Comedy Network in 2008.

I know there are a few hardcore fans like myself on ehMac who couldn't be happier about this. Maybe the rest of the world will be ready to accept Futurama this time around.

I'll be saving my 2 litre bottle of Shasta and all Rush mixed tape for the glorious return.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I've got my slurm addiction to keep me company with my Futurama addiction!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Start playing that "Tom Sawyer" ... funny how that episode just aired on TV this evening


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

Maybe all these years of buying the comic books made a difference.


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

overkill said:


> Start playing that "Tom Sawyer" ... funny how that episode just aired on TV this evening


No Way. I love that episode.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

zigzagry said:


> I'll be saving my 2 litre bottle of Shasta and all Rush mixed tape for the glorious return.


Wow, they just played that episode now, what are the chances?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

One word: Yay!


----------

